# Surround sound Types



## Markwinstanley (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi to all members

I am not a tech guy so i need your help. I am planning to upgrade my 2.1 speaker system to 5.1ch. Have Lg blu ray player but not used (I don't feel big difference b/w Original Bluray vs Bluray Rip movies). Usually i watched movies on pc with hdmi graphic card connected to LG 32 inch 3D LED. So my question are 
1 What speakers system i need to take full advantage of DTS sound movies.
2 What types of speaker system are available like standing tall speakers, sound bar, connectivity wise hmdi,coax
3 Can i connect 5.1 ch speakers to pc(don't have sound card). Suggest sound car d i needed for that.
4 What are receivers and amp do. Are they necessary for HT system. 
5 How HDMI speaker connect to pc. It has only 1 HDMI port.

Please clear all my doubt. I will be thankful to all of you.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi: if you want to take full advantage of the high resolution surround formats, you're going to need at least 5 speakers plus at least one subwoofer. You need two front right and left, a center speaker and 2 surround speakers. you didn't state what your budget is, but I'll offer some suggestions on speakers:
The best bang for your buck will probably be Pioneer (Andrew Jones) speakers. I would also recommend Arx(Chane) and my personal favorite, Ascend Acoustics.
For subwoofers, I'd suggest Rythmik. If you want good low bass, it's going to require several hundred $ to do properly. You could get the 5, and add a subwoofer as funds allow.
I'm unclear about your question regarding hooking up speakers via HDMI. You're going to need a receiver to hook up your speakers. Yamaha and Denon are 2 good brands. Speakers are hooked up to your receiver via speaker cables. Your blue ray player has an HDMI out which will plug into the receiver and feed it the surround signal which is amplified by the amps in receiver and given to the speakers. Your receiver will also have an HDMI out that you can feed to your display. Hope this is of some help to you and best of luck with your home theater!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,

As vitiot33 stated, a budget will help up direct you. Without that, well there are endless possibilities.

If you like, you can browse aroud A4Less for an idea of what prices are like. Great value on refurbs there.

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/category/avreceiver/home-audio/home-theater-receivers/1.html?brand=Denon

IMHO, an AVR is the is the corner stone of you system. Once you decide what you need your AVR to do, you can choose one that has those features.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

1 - At a minimum 5 speakers and a subwoofer.

2 - There are too many speakers systems to even contemplate listing. As for the types of speakers you need it is really up to you. Do you have room for floor standing speakers? Prefer a smaller bookshelf? Need to hide speakers? you may want to look at a compact speaker system. On-wall? In-ceiling? In-wall. What is your preference & budget and we can steer you in the right direction.

3 - You would most likely want an AVR (Audio/Video Receiver) to hook everything up. 

4 - A receiver is basically the hub of your home theater. It connects and switches your audio and video sources. It will have an AM/FM radio tuner. It will decode surround sound formats. It has built in amps to drive multiple speakers. And depending on which model you get it may have Bluetooth connectivity, WiFi, Apple Air Play, room correction software or a whole host of other features. 

5 - You said your PC has one HDMI port. Is it an input or output? If it is an output you can hook this up the the receiver as well to get audio and video from your PC to the receiver and TV. You don't necessarily need a sound card, the built in sound on most motherboards is generally sufficient though you may gain some performance with a dedicated sound card.

It all depends on what you have, what you want, what you need and what you're willing to pay for. We'll all be happy to help you figure it all out.


----------



## Markwinstanley (Mar 28, 2014)

Space is no problem for me. budget is upto 300$. as my budget i have to skip receiver for now. 
Will it do good without receiver?
Do i need sound card for pc?( assuming receiver will do work of sound card,correct me if I'm wrong)
Is there only audio receiver available. I don't think that video signal also need decoding.

I can't afford all at once. Will like to purchase in stages. So suggest me what first i should have to buy so can upgrade it later. Like first i buy 2.1 speakers and then upgrade to 5.1 by adding more speakers if it is possible


----------

